# ►► Suggest me cheapest Wi-Fi router for connecting cellphone for downlaoding games. Budget: Rs.1200



## kool (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

At present I'm using BSNL BB 2am-8am night unlimited plan with *SIEMENS C2110 * modem to my PC. Recently bought Micromax A100 for which *i want to buy a wi-fi router* so i can download large size games/apps to mobile phone (i.e: 100-200mb above) as my sim card has limited 3G plan. 

So suggest me *cheap & best wi-fi router* so i can connect my cellphone, sometime lappy also(i dont have lappy, will buy soon). 


Budget: Rs.1200


----------



## sumitgupta (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Suggest me cheapest Wi-Fi router for connecting cellphone for downlaoding games. Budget: Rs.1*

How about this TP-Link Wireless N 150 Mbps Router, WiFi -TPLink TL-WR740N

i can get it for For Rs.1000 on shopclues.com
TP-Link Wireless N 150 Mbps Router, WiFi -TPLink TL-WR740N

Recharge With Paytm Get Coupon of Rs.250 Off On Rs.1250


----------



## kool (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: ►► Suggest me cheapest Wi-Fi router for connecting cellphone for downlaoding games. Budget: Rs.1*



sumitgupta said:


> How about this TP-Link Wireless N 150 Mbps Router, WiFi -TPLink TL-WR740N
> 
> i can get it for For Rs.1000 on shopclues.com
> TP-Link Wireless N 150 Mbps Router, WiFi -TPLink TL-WR740N
> ...




what is n150 means here????????


----------



## aftablonely786 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: ►► Suggest me cheapest Wi-Fi router for connecting cellphone for downlaoding games.*

150Mbps Wireless N Router
TL-WR740N

N stands for the technology they used...
And the below one is the model number of the router...


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: ►► Suggest me cheapest Wi-Fi router for connecting cellphone for downlaoding games. Budget: Rs.1*

If u want portable router 


Use TPLINK- WR702N works gr8

if u want non portable then WR740N is great choice


----------

